

Brad Fitzpatrick's Thoughts on the Social Graph - danw
http://bradfitz.com/social-graph-problem/

======
greendestiny
Doesn't OpenID have facilities for defining other identity information, such
as friends for instance?

I don't think OpenID or any other open schemes will succeed by having
information stores divorced from applications. They will only succeed as
protocols for existing sites to cooperate. I don't doubt the large players
will be slow in adopting this sort of thing, but the smaller companies can
bind together.

------
mynameishere
I like the three paragraph "Problem statement". I prefer my problem statements
more to the point. Examples:

\-------------------------------------

Subject: Fire.

Problem statement: Burns

\-------------------------------------

Subject: Water.

Problem statement: Unbreatheable.

\-------------------------------------

Subject: Social Networks.

Problem statement: Flash in pan.

------
bcr
more than anything, i'm interested in the way that this article seems to
acknowledge the facebook's incumbency in the 'social graph' space. he seems to
be making the statement that ownership of this graph is at present theirs to
lose.

